# If it don't fit....



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Just curious, what you have done to make these sleeves fit?


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

We would go smaller on the hinge


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Just curious, what you have done to make these sleeves fit?


do the plastic sleeves fit into that last hole? is the bolt oversized? if the sleeves are too big, drill hole bigger, if sleeves fit into that hole, then it looks like bolt is too big...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ditch em.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

CT-18 said:


> We would go smaller on the hinge


This is what I did after I notched the sleeves. Just seems odd?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, what you have done to make these sleeves fit?
> ...


Drill hole bigger? It's a 6" domestic feeding 40 stories, no way I'd alter that fitting. But yes, bolt and sleeve are to big.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Ditch em.


Lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Drill hole bigger? It's a 6" domestic feeding 40 stories, no way I'd alter that fitting. But yes, bolt and sleeve are to big.


the guy at the supply house or whoever packed the valve gave you the wrong sleeves and bolts...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Drill hole bigger? It's a 6" domestic feeding 40 stories, no way I'd alter that fitting. But yes, bolt and sleeve are to big.
> ...


Standard gasket and bolt kit, just doesn't fit with transition flanges. When hinged.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Take a crescent wrench and use the notches to tighten the flange to open the hole. Look at the install booklet it will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> Take a crescent wrench and use the notches to tighten the flange to open the hole. Look at the install booklet it will tell you what you need to know.


you lost me on that?? how is doing anything going to increase the hole size? as in pic 1 the bolt is just fitting the hole, now you need to get the sleeve in and the bolt through the sleeve...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The notches on each half of the flange is made so you can apply pressure to Aline the last bolt hole. Look in the book


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> The notches on each half of the flange is made so you can apply pressure to Aline the last bolt hole. Look in the book


Got nothing to do with hole alignment. They just sent out the wrong bolts and sleeves. I asked here because it's not the first time I've come across this situation. The holes on victaulic transition flanges are smaller at the hinge points then the rest of the flange.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> The notches on each half of the flange is made so you can apply pressure to Aline the last bolt hole. Look in the book


1st I dont have a book as its not my valve..lol....2nd you aint gona squeeze 10lbs of $hit into a 5 lb bag...the bolts and sleeves are too big for that valve...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

When all else fails, call tech support, get their email, send them the pictures and let them figure it out.


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> When all else fails, call tech support, get their email, send them the pictures and let them figure it out.


Depends on what kind of tech support you're calling. Some of those folks are great, some are just flat out bums.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Ditch em.


 I know your kidding, but this is exactly what the Vic rep told me to do because we installed dialectric washers as well.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

alldayplumbing said:


> Depends on what kind of tech support you're calling. Some of those folks are great, some are just flat out bums.


You won't know until you try. Besides, being the last resort, what have you got to lose?


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> You won't know until you try. Besides, being the last resort, what have you got to lose?



As a last resort there is nothing to lose :thumbup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

alldayplumbing said:


> Depends on what kind of tech support you're calling. Some of those folks are great, some are just flat out bums.


 you'll get some guy from india reading off an index card and you will be asking him to repeat everything 5 times because of his accent in his voice and after 30 minutes of that youll slam the phone down and throw out the sleeves...problem solved...........


----------

